# Are Non Boost QR Axles "Good Enough" for a HT Used Part Time?



## double_b (May 31, 2007)

I'm kind of at a crossroads with my spare/backup bike. It's a 2018 Marin Bobcat Trail 3. My main bike is a 2021 Giant Trance X. Previous to the Trance X I had a Trek Stache and while I liked the hardtail I started to get a little annoyed getting my feet thrown off the pedals because I was riding harder on rougher stuff. I had bought the Marin during peak Covid craziness to try and get my nephew to ride with me. He rode a few times and may again but who knows. Anyhow, I rode the Marin this weekend because I lent a friend's family member the Trance X so he could ride with us.

I was shocked at how much I instantly noticed the pedaling efficiency (and probably weight difference) of the HT. LOL. I had been considering riding it once in a while after I got the Trance X but never really did. Yesterday forced me to and well, I'd like to definitely ride it more especially one one trail system for sure around me. I like climbing, I like pushing myself to go fast even when not pointed downhill.

I won't be giving up the Trance X and will still be my main ride but I want to upgrade the Marin and that's where I'm at a crossroads.

It has a heavy a$$ coil sprung Suntour fork that I can literally hear going "boing boing boing" LOL. It also does not have a dropper post. Those are the two main upgrades I need to do to want/trust riding it the way I want to ride it. I won't be bombing down rocky and rooty sections as I do on my Trance X (btw, bombing is relative, I'm 52 YO so I'm not breaking any records) but I need a better fork and a dropper.

The problem is I am debating if I drop a couple hundred for a used air fork and a dropper I still have a non Boost bike that I am wondering if I will always feel it's kind of low end. While it's not my main bike, I do ride enough that I will be wondering if a beefier bike would be noticeably better.

What I feel are my two options:

1. Spend 200-300 on fork, dropper and maybe bigger rotors (160 on it).
2. Sell it for 400-ish and put 400-ish toward something that has a tapered head tube and boost spacing.

Thoughts?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

All of my bikes are currently non-boost QR frames and they work fine. Out of close to 40 mountain bikes I've owned over the past 35 years, only one had a through-axle frame, and none of them held my riding back. My biggest issue with my older frames is rear tire width capacity.

The bike will handle it. Whether you want to spend the money on upgrades may be a different question.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

The hubs aren't going to make much difference. Things like through axles, boost spacing, tapered head tubes, etc are more important for keeping a long travel full suspension stiff and stable, not so necessary on a hardtail.

If your Marin already feels pretty good, I'd say it's worth upgrading (within a reasonable budget) and riding for a while. If you find yourself riding the hardtail more, then think about trading up.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes.

A good fork upgrade would seem to be the Manitou Markhor, available with QR dropouts, and straight steerer, although hopefully you have a 44mm head tube.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

QR is not only good enough, it's better. Through axles were only invented because of full suspension.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

QR is fine for what you are using it for.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Feet thrown off pedals is a technique issue. It occasionally happens, however I can usually pinpoint exactly what I did wrong.

Clipless allows you to be a little more relaxed with technique on a haedtail.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with QR hubs. We rode all sorts of crazy stuff with them until thru-axles became a thing and we didn't die. As long as you enjoy riding the bike it's worth throwing a few $$ at it. Just don't get carried away.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The only thing that I ever had issues with on quick release were crappy skewers. I went to DTSwiss RWS skewers and that was sorted.


----------



## double_b (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Consensus is upgrade the Marin for now. Which is what I am planning on now. Scouring now for some cheap-ish parts. LOL. Dropper post and a fork first and foremost.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our local craiglist and facebook marketplace have a bunch of droppers. With longer trave droppers coming out, many dropper users are selling their shorter travel droppers. Also check PNW and Trans-x/Brand-x.
I've also found older forks on marketplace, craigslist, and eBay.
Good luck with the updates!


----------

